# [SOLVED] USB Universal Host Controller wont work



## gm81 (Sep 23, 2010)

My USB ports have stoped working 

when i checked the device manager 

I got this error message Intell(R)ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

In device management there was an error message next to all of the Universal Serial Bus Controllers

Under universal serial bus controllers.
Intel (R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Intel (R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Intel (R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Intel (R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Intel (R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Intel (R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Intel (R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Intel (R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C



I deleted each driver and rebooted. when windows starts it tries to loads them again. but says failed for each one 

I would really appreicate any help and advice

thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: USB Universal Host Controller wont work*

Try updating or reinstalling the drivers. If you have an OEM PC (ie: Dell, HP, etc.), you can get the drivers from the manufacturers website. If you have a home built PC, you will need to know the motherboard brand/model, and you can then get the drivers from the manufacturers website.


----------



## gm81 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: USB Universal Host Controller wont work*

Thanks for the help. I have a Dell studio 1737 laptop.

I tried updating them, just came back back failed. I tried deleting and when they go to reinstall after reboot, it comes back failed. 

i went on the dell site updated the bios and i downloaded the drivers for 

the chipset and still, it didn't work.

Its really starting to annoy me!!!!

Any ideas


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: USB Universal Host Controller wont work*

Ensure you are getting the correct drivers. Search on your Service Tag # and it will list only those drivers for your system.

Aside from that, it's possible the controller is faulty and that is why the install is failing.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: USB Universal Host Controller wont work*

Have you right clicked on each one that says "enhanced" and selected update drivers?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: USB Universal Host Controller wont work*

Another thought, did you use this method to delete and reinstall?


Unplug all USB items


Start


Control Panel


System


Hardware


Device Manager


View


Show Hidden Devices


Scroll down to the USB area and open it with (+)


Right click on each item and Uninstall all that you have with that option


Reboot and let the computer find the USB ports


Shut down and plug in USB items


Boot up and test it.
.​


----------



## gm81 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: USB Universal Host Controller wont work*

I sorted it, Thanks for the advice 

I went into accessories and used system restore 


when i rebooted it was working again perfect.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: USB Universal Host Controller wont work*

Glad to hear it is up and running for you. Have a great weekend.


----------

